# North American Hitch Hikers Gathering



## r3353 (Mar 24, 2011)

Howdy,
i'd like to start a discussion and info page for the 2011 North American Hitch Hikers Gathering set to take place WHEN?? When ever you people choose!!! Where is it going to take place? WHEREever you decide!!! This is a completely horizontally organized event and we NEED YOUR INPUT. There are various dates to choose from and various places to hold it. 

These events are loosely based off the European Gatherings that have been occurring for the last 3 years in Paris France, Odessa Ukraine, Sines Portugal, and yet-to-be-decided. Last year, some people gathered in Boulder Colorado for the first ov these NA Gatherings. Though not to be confused with prior Hitch Gatherings, we are not choosing some exotic locale or ginormous distance to be on the road. We want everyone to help decide to make this year a great event.

Typically at these Gatherings, we provide time and space for presentations, playshops, and skill-sharing. Where you get to meet your neighbors, kick back with a cold one, or heat up with cutie. Everything is open, you are in charge and no one listens to you. Seriously, we are flying by the seats on this and want you to join in. 

We are expecting to spend a couple days together and are looking for good camp sites in nature or empty buildings in industrial zones. This is Gathering is what you make it. 


Please see www.hitchgathering.org for the EU version and www.nahitchgathering.org for the NORTH AMERICAN GATHERING. 

i truly hope you can join us. It promises to be a great time had for all.
Fast Rides and Interesting Drivers,
Reese


----------



## jaren (Mar 24, 2011)

The NA link didn't work. But this is sounding amazing! I don't really have any suggestions, as I haven't yet wandered the states all that much. Maybe the northwest around late summer. But wherever I will make a note of it to show. And I would like to help out at these things too. Great idea!


----------



## Linda/Ziggy (Mar 26, 2011)

Why not have it at the Rainbow Gathering in Washington, 
seeing as SO MANY people hitch to these gathers ????


----------



## r3353 (Mar 29, 2011)

@ Jaren- if you do some search for North American Hitch Gathering, it should come up. Also if you look through Hitchwiki, that is where the discussions are taking place.

@Linda/Ziggy- The North American Hitch Gathering is a place to itself. We contemplated something similar in '09 for the Odessa Gathering, as the EU Rainbow was in the Ukraine also, but we decided that to keep 'on-topic', it is best to have it independent than any other gatherings. 
We want to celebrate all things 'hitchy', even though the ideology at the Rainbow(ive heard) is very similar to the Hitch Gatherings. 
Actually in the voting dates, we are working around the Rainbow and Burning man. We know there are only so many gatherings people can attend and want to fit in with them. 
Voting is STILL ON until April and then we just need to decide a LOCATION. 
Its a matter ov finding local support before hand and keeping on top ov the progression up to that week before. Then its all thumbs...
Thanks for the interest everyone and hope to see you there.
Reese


----------



## mikefwt (Mar 30, 2011)

Linda/Ziggy said:


> Why not have it at the Rainbow Gathering in Washington,
> seeing as SO MANY people hitch to these gathers ????


 
noooo not anywhere in the PNW. us simple suthern foke miss out sometimes. also way too many cool things happen there anyway. also, dont know how i feel about something like this being associated with the darn rainbow gathering, but hey, whats it matter what i think? i prolly wont be at either of the two anyway :/


----------

